# Failed Tree Removals



## ChiHD (Jan 24, 2010)

A friend just sent me this link...some I had seen but a few new ones. Enjoy!

http://www.urlesque.com/2010/01/13/tree-removal-fails/


:monkey:


----------



## MattB (Jan 31, 2010)

The last one is a classic Darwin award. He cut the holding wood when taking off the top 2/3rds of the tree, from a ladder, falling it into the house. 

But it kinda makes yah smile...don't it?


----------



## mndlawn (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## treesquirrel (Feb 3, 2010)

I have to wonder if the car video was staged.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Feb 20, 2010)

Any coincidence that these are probably the 10 worst tuned chainsaws as well. WOW


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 20, 2010)

The guy who took that top down takes the arse puckering award ..


----------



## bulldoglover (Feb 21, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> I have to wonder if the car video was staged.



If I remember correctly that was on one of those horrid "saw for hire" episodes. He wanted to show that trees are sooo dangerous.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 21, 2010)

bulldoglover said:


> If I remember correctly that was on one of those horrid "saw for hire" episodes. He wanted to show that trees are sooo dangerous.



You would be correct that was staged and all for the shock value


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 22, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> I have to wonder if the car video was staged.



it and a couple others most likely were...




treeclimber101 said:


> The guy who took that top down takes the arse puckering award ..


That rope man would have gotten his ass kicked later....you can actually hear him yell "sorry"....


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> it and a couple others most likely were...
> 
> 
> That rope man would have gotten his ass kicked later....you can actually hear him yell "sorry"....



some of my gear would have raining down on him sorry or not , bombs away lol


----------

